# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Melafix dicampur pk

## dedyhalim

teman2 mau tanya nih. Apakah obat melafix pemakaiannya boleh dicampur dengan pk?
Rencananya akan digunakan untuk mengobati luka borok pada koi saya. Soalnya sudah dicoba pake pk aja tidak sembuh2. Begitu juga pakai melafix, ga mau sembuh boroknya..
Mohon sharing pengalamannya ya

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

